# Oldies but Goodies - Jon Kling's Blacksmith car



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Since the Archives are toast...here's an oldie moved up into the new MLS system. One of Jon Kling's greatest....his blacksmith car. You guys that do logging...NEED a blacksmith car.

Jon's blacksmith car 


Search terms - logging, black smith, scratch build, bash


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for bringing this forward, or should I say recovered. 

I loved all the mini cars Jon did.


----------

